# Leo Ornstein



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Don't know much about him but what I've heard so far is pretty good. What do you guys think of him as a composer and pianist? Any recommendations?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have an informed opinion as I've only listened to a few of his pieces on Youtube some time ago.
But what I've heard is wonderful. I've returned to Morning In the Woods and Cello Sonata No. 2 several times.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Interesting composer. I can recommend his piano music Naxos recording.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I was once about to buy an Ornstein recording cheap on ebay, but someone grabbed it before I could and I never looked into his work again. I suspect I should have, so I'm grateful for the OP's reminder.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Ornstein - alongside Cowell, Bartók, and Ives - played a huge role in expanding the use of cluster chords during the early 20th century (see _Danse savauge_). Later on, his style mellowed quite a bit (see _Piano Sonata No. 4_ and _Piano Quintet_ - this one is outright genius). While Ornstein stopped giving concerts around 1930, his music enjoyed a resurgence and with the publication of _Piano Sonata No. 8_ he became the oldest published composer in history (later surpassed by Carter). The music of this period marks a return to the craggier soundworld of his early years. The two discs of his music on Hyperion are highly reccomended for an introduction to his major works. Also check out the series on Toccata Classics.

Much of the aforementioned resurgence is due to the efforts of Severo Ornstein, the composer's son. Besides compiling a catalog of Leo Ornstein's works, his YouTube channel contains many rarities which are hard to find on CD.


----------

